# Prayers please



## Chava0486 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well My Pitbull king went into surgery Fri for a broken femur his surgery went good and but after his surgery he ain't doing to good come to find out he also has a big gull stone and now he his throwing up and having bloody diaherra and doesn't really want to eat I would like for everyone to please pray for him he is my baby he is only 7months old I really hopes he comes out of this he is our first family dog and very attached to him if everyone can please pray for him 
I would really appreciate it thank you.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor buddy! So sorry for you all to be going through this. That's so sad! I hope your vet is able to get to the bottom of it ASAP and your pups is OK!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

You and your pup are in my thoughts and prayers; I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww poor guy  That must be so hard, I hope your pup gets better very soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chava0486 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the prayers but things ain't looking too good right now I really hope he pulls thru this please keep on praying for that he makes a recovery

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ceaser (Nov 4, 2013)

Ill pray

C33Z


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear all the bad new, stay positive and be patient. I am sure he will be fine


----------



## Chava0486 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I found out this morning that king didn't make it thru the night and passed away thank you everyone for yall prayers thank you so much u don't k is how much it meant to me and our family thank you once again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

so sorry to hear that. It's never easy. I hope you and you family find peace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Chava0486 said:


> Well I found out this morning that king didn't make it thru the night and passed away thank you everyone for yall prayers thank you so much u don't k is how much it meant to me and our family thank you once again
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry to hear that 
RIP King...Make friends with my Precious when you get to doggy heaven, she has been there a few months so I'm sure she can show you around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Chava0486,

You and your family have my sincere condolences on the loss of King. The old saying, "only the good die young", certainly applies here. Only time will help heal this wound. Hang in there.

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats terrible to hear. Im very sorry for your lose. I couldn't imagine losing one of mine. I hope you and your family get through this tough time with the least amount of pain possible.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear! RIP King. Rest well now, free from pain.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow so horrible!! I am so sorry for you and your families pain.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss ...RIP King

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

This is so very sad. 
I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

My deepest condolences to your and your family. This is tragic news. 

King is in good hands up there now. I've got a few dogs that will be waiting for him.


----------

